# Which holiday color sets look best on us?  NW45



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 26, 2006)

I only chose the red lips because it was the only one I had time to try and the warm eyes also.  Please let me know which others you have try and are just beautiful.  I am NW45.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm NW 45 I just bought the Warm lips set- I love it!


----------



## f1rewater (Oct 26, 2006)

Oooh please tell me more about warm lips ... im not nw 45 but close (nw40) and im still wondering if i should get it or not.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 26, 2006)

i bought the intense and the cool eye palettes. I thought smokey had too many repromotes and i already own my share of neutral to get the warm eye palettes. But i honestly think that you could make any of these palettes work. As for the lippies, i tried everything except the tan combo and i thought that the red was the most forgiving. Didn't get it though because i own wayyy too many reds (trying to diversify now). HTH. Btw i am nc45/c7.


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 26, 2006)

all of them look good on darker complextions thast whats so great about being coloured hahhaha


----------



## lsperry (Oct 26, 2006)

*I’m so excited that I just can’t hide it…..*







 This is the way I feel about the eye palettes in the holiday collection. I’m an NW45.
EYE PALETTES: I bought the cool, warm, intense and smoked eyes. Out of the 24 shadows in the 4 palettes, I already owned woodwinked, embark and club. So this was a bonus for me [I just started using MAC Feb ’06; so I don’t have the collection of some of the members]. I went Thursday to pick them up from MAC, Belk’s, Destin, FL. I was so ambivalent about getting them because of all the putdowns on Specktra about how everyone already owned the colors and so many were repromotes, blah, blah, blah. And when I saw the pictures posted here, I thought they looked blasé and uninteresting. Well to my amazement my eyes almost popped out when I saw them! I wore the cool eyes Friday and got sooo many compliments. I played with the warm, intense and smoked eyes over the weekend. I am so excited because there are so many ways to wear the color-combinations and if ever I needed a desert-island product, it would be one of these palettes and UDPP. I ordered extras of the warm and cool eye palettes [I didn’t want to bewail and bemoan 2 years from now that I “shoulda” gotten them]. The “surprise” colors for me are nocturnelle, limo, vex, gentle fume, smut, nightbird and gallant. All of the colors are rich, but these were surprisingly so. I tried several CCBs under each and was pleased with the intensity or subtleness you can achieve. I thought the well-plumed and take-wing quads were good, but these palettes are great! It’s giving me an opportunity to try out many colors without having to think about the color combinations…..I’m actually going to buy some of the single-shadow colors in the palettes – if I can find them. At the rate I’m going in using them, I know I’ll hit pan by the end of the year on any one of them. (Hmmm, thinking about buy extras of the intense and smoked yes, now)

LIP PALETTES:
I swatched the lip palettes and the only one I liked was the VIVA GLAM [got it]. I have full lips and they offered no flattery to them. 

TAN, PEACH and RED Lips: I thought the tan and peach were too light, but I got the red lips. I am not thrilled about the red set, though; but they’re wearable when I want muted-red lips.

I feel the Nocturnelle and Holiday Collections were made for us dark-skinned beauties. I’ve never seen such a color as entremauve – got 2 of them…..but I’ll save my review for later.

HTH

Sorry for the novel…..But did I mention how excited I am about the eye-palettes???!!!


----------



## toby1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_





 This is the way I feel about the eye palettes in the holiday collection. I’m an NW45.
EYE PALETTES: I bought the cool, warm, intense and smoked eyes. Out of the 24 shadows in the 4 palettes, I already owned woodwinked, embark and club. So this was a bonus for me [I just started using MAC Feb ’06; so I don’t have the collection of some of the members]. I went Thursday to pick them up from MAC, Belk’s, Destin, FL. I was so ambivalent about getting them because of all the putdowns on Specktra about how everyone already owned the colors and so many were repromotes, blah, blah, blah. And when I saw the pictures posted here, I thought they looked blasé and uninteresting. Well to my amazement my eyes almost popped out when I saw them! I wore the cool eyes Friday and got sooo many compliments. I played with the warm, intense and smoked eyes over the weekend. I am so excited because there are so many ways to wear the color-combinations and if ever I needed a desert-island product, it would be one of these palettes and UDPP. I ordered extras of the warm and cool eye palettes [I didn’t want to bewail and bemoan 2 years from now that I “shoulda” gotten them]. The “surprise” colors for me are nocturnelle, limo, vex, gentle fume, smut, nightbird and gallant. All of the colors are rich, but these were surprisingly so. I tried several CCBs under each and was pleased with the intensity or subtleness you can achieve. I thought the well-plumed and take-wing quads were good, but these palettes are great! It’s giving me an opportunity to try out many colors without having to think about the color combinations…..I’m actually going to buy some of the single-shadow colors in the palettes – if I can find them. At the rate I’m going in using them, I know I’ll hit pan by the end of the year on any one of them. (Hmmm, thinking about buy extras of the intense and smoked yes, now)


I feel the Nocturnelle and Holiday Collections were made for us dark-skinned beauties. I’ve never seen such a color as entremauve – got 2 of them…..but I’ll save my review for later.

HTH

Sorry for the novel…..But did I mention how excited I am about the eye-palettes???!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANKS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I(also NW45) was Absolutely NOT getting the Cool palette and had about talked myself out of the Smoked eye palette


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I have been a nocturnelle fan ever since I got it in the holiday cool eyes set last year.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f1rewater* 

 
_Oooh please tell me more about warm lips ... im not nw 45 but close (nw40) and im still wondering if i should get it or not._

 
The warm set has 2 lipglosses a peach and a gold  ( sorry I forgot the names and shade description, I got it from MAC Chat and they never sent my transcript 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  they are pretty universal. There is a apricot lipstick thats a lustre, a red orange lipstick thats a frost. a Berrie-ish shade and the classic Format that they have put in the last 2 lips sets for warm.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 28, 2006)

The one that has the purple and the navy blue eyeshadow.


----------



## f1rewater (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_The warm set has 2 lipglosses a peach and a gold  ( sorry I forgot the names and shade description, I got it from MAC Chat and they never sent my transcript 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  they are pretty universal. There is a apricot lipstick thats a lustre, a red orange lipstick thats a frost. a Berrie-ish shade and the classic Format that they have put in the last 2 lips sets for warm.

I hope that helps._

 

That really helped, well it depends hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, because now i MUST have it ... but seriously thanx for the info.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm NW45 as well, and i passed on a lot this year.  I wasn't impressed, I got the warm eyes palette for my mother for Christmas, and the Viva Glam palette for myself which I barely use.  I want the warm eye palette for myself, but I already have similar shades and the two repromotes in it.

schmeh, i'm saving my money for some NARS Artist Palettes.


----------

